

Ubuntu Font Family released. - carlosgaldino
http://font.ubuntu.com/

======
sp332
The "regular" and I think the "italic" have been released, but the rest are
still in beta and under heavy development. The "regular monospace" only got
hinting a few weeks ago, and it still needs some work.

